# Giant Roaches & Scarab Beetles



## froglet (Feb 6, 2010)

Got the guys the other day


----------



## geckos_are_great (Feb 6, 2010)

awsome i didnt know you could get scarabs in aus. were did you get them from if you dont mind me asking


----------



## froglet (Feb 7, 2010)

they came from the australian insect farm


----------



## Jumala (Feb 7, 2010)

those scarab beetles are beautiful!


----------



## geckos_are_great (Feb 7, 2010)

cool


----------



## gecko-mad (Feb 7, 2010)

Love M.Rhinoceros! 

I gotta get some soon, Bylo on here has some for sale as well.


----------



## hornet (Feb 21, 2010)

Love the scrabs, Hopefully get some giant jungle scarabs off the insect farm shortly, some great species around, some of the colors are amazing


----------

